# 2009 Audi A3 DSG Maintenance



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

I have 2009 Audi A3 with about 95000 miles and all DSG posts show kits for 2006-2008 A3's. Is there difference in DSG between 2006-08 and 09-present?

If there is difference does anybody knows where to buy the oil and the filling tool?


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

Evo V said:


> I have 2009 Audi A3 with about 95000 miles and all DSG posts show kits for 2006-2008 A3's. Is there difference in DSG between 2006-08 and 09-present?
> 
> If there is difference does anybody knows where to buy the oil and the filling tool?


whoa, did u rly mean 95k? If U r, u r way overdue for service. It's every 35k. U can get the kit from ECS or pay big $$ to get it done at the stealer...


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

audiqtr said:


> ... or pay big $$ to get it done at the stealer...


Audi Mission Viejo in south Orange County only charged me an eminently reasonable $225 (including tax) to get it done, and that included a courtesy car if I wanted.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

A3_yuppie said:


> Audi Mission Viejo in south Orange County only charged me an eminently reasonable $225 (including tax) to get it done, and that included a courtesy car if I wanted.


That's pretty freaking cheap. I think I paid right at $300 for mine. It's really not too bad, honestly. If you look at just the cost of the fluid and filter, that alone is like $130 from ECS. Then you have to either buy or make the tool, and go through the hassle of servicing it yourself, which isn't exactly easy, plus you have to have a VAG-COM to make sure the fluid level is just right when the DSG is warmed up... Honestly, the extra money is worth it to avoid the headache.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

TBomb said:


> That's pretty freaking cheap. I think I paid right at $300 for mine. It's really not too bad, honestly. If you look at just the cost of the fluid and filter, that alone is like $130 from ECS. Then you have to either buy or make the tool, and go through the hassle of servicing it yourself, which isn't exactly easy, plus you have to have a VAG-COM to make sure the fluid level is just right when the DSG is warmed up... Honestly, the extra money is worth it to avoid the headache.


Exactly what I thought even though I do own a VAG-COM. Plus the DSG is a sufficiently complex and expensive part that I want the dealer to service it so if it goes wrong immediately after the service ...


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

I bought the car just recently. It has 95K and it's only 1 1/2 yr old. I think the previous owner had scheduled maintenance but I don't want to leave it a chance. I will check with the local dealers in Boston for the price. Thanks!


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

95k Wow, I bought my 2009 used with 8k when it was a year and half old. Talk about extremes.

DSG services are 35k, 75k, 105k . . . so there is a chance the DSG was serviced about 20k ago. 

Do you know what dealer did the services? You could ask to see the service records. That way you know whats been done.

Good Luck and Welcome eace:


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

TBomb said:


> Then you have to either buy or make the tool, and go through the hassle of servicing it yourself, which isn't exactly easy, plus you have to have a VAG-COM to make sure the fluid level is just right when the DSG is warmed up...


You also need the VAG-COM to run the adaptation routine/drive cycle, which is required after changing the fluid if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

A3_yuppie said:


> Audi Mission Viejo in south Orange County only charged me an eminently reasonable $225 (including tax) to get it done, and that included a courtesy car if I wanted.


$225 for DSG service...wow, that's pretty cheap. maybe i should take my A3 to MV AUDI. 

have you had any other services done there? if so, what and how much?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

pjunk1 said:


> have you had any other services done there? if so, what and how much?


The 5K, 15K, 25K, 35K and 45K services were all "included" as part of the purchase prices for 2006 A3s. So while I got them done at Audi Mission Viejo, I cannot tell you how much. After those services my friend A32Have has done oil change for me every 5K miles, so I don't remember having anything else done there other than the DSG service.

For other 2006 owners or people who have paid for the above services to be included, I highly recommend doing the second DSG service (originally scheduled at 75K) earlier because many dealers "forget" that the first DSG service is included as part of the 35K service.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

My local dealer in Burlington, MA give me yesterday price $728.00 for DSG-oil change. Maybe it's cheaper to drive the car to Audi Mission Viejo in south Orange County and get it done there. LOL It will be lovely escape of the winter in the NorthEast...


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

A3_yuppie said:


> For other 2006 owners or people who have paid for the above services to be included, I highly recommend doing the second DSG service (originally scheduled at 75K) earlier because many dealers "forget" that the first DSG service is included as part of the 35K service.


When I went in for my free maintenance (2006 A3) and reminded them about the DSG they said it was needed or included. After multiple phone calls and documents they finally agreed. Their excuse at the time was they weren't used to the DSG transmission as it only came on the brand new A3 and the TT.

I do wonder how many people didn't get the transmission oil change when they took it in.


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

dmorrow: 

Have you ever heard of dubwerx on the east side? Specialize in VW and Audi. I currently have my car there getting the 80k dsg service for $270. Very reasonable price compared to my 40k dsg service at Fairfield VW which charged me $450. I threw a CEL last Saturday. New customers get a multipoint inspection and a diagnostic free of charge, so it worked out for me. CEL is the typical vacuum leak. Hopefully it's just the gas cap and the reset will take care of it. Just a heads up for ya!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

A3_yuppie said:


> Exactly what I thought even though I do own a VAG-COM. Plus the DSG is a sufficiently complex and expensive part that I want the dealer to service it so if it goes wrong immediately after the service ...


 I second that motion!


----------



## fs454 (May 13, 2008)

Just FYI i'm in your area and am good friends with the guys at Eurosport Performance in my hometown of Wakefield MA. They did my DSG change on my A3 for like $150 and are really, really awesome people to deal with, and they know their stuff. 

http://www.eurosport-performance.com/ 
Their phone is 339-219-6393 


Let me know if you end up heading down there, I'll give them a heads up.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

rdjr74 said:


> dmorrow:
> 
> Have you ever heard of dubwerx on the east side? Specialize in VW and Audi. I currently have my car there getting the 80k dsg service for $270. Very reasonable price compared to my 40k dsg service at Fairfield VW which charged me $450. I threw a CEL last Saturday. New customers get a multipoint inspection and a diagnostic free of charge, so it worked out for me. CEL is the typical vacuum leak. Hopefully it's just the gas cap and the reset will take care of it. Just a heads up for ya!


 It's funny you say that. My car is there now to get the rear bushing on the control arm replaced and an oil change. They replaced my drive shafts about a month ago, end links in the past and a couple of other small issues. I have been happy with the service and prices they provide. I was impressed with them recommending checking the cam follower (fsi engine and I already did it myself), as they had to be familiar with the engine. 

The last time I had the DSG service it was May of 09 and I had it done at Audi in Montgomery for $270. They gave me a deal because I was getting the timing belt replaced, torn CV boot (should have just replaced the axle then), DSG service, oil change and something else and the bill was almost $2000. 

I need to have the DSG service done soon and may have them add this in.


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

Now that's a coincidence! I think I gave your car priority yesterday. I originally was going to pick my car up yesterday but told them I would pick it up today. They sounded rather pleased to hear this. I think they were on a time crunch with other cars. They too mentioned the cam follower(which I also did about 20K ago). I'm experiencing a slight rough idle, not to noticeable but enough for me to start looking for the culprit. It's leading me to just go ahead and update the DV and the PCV myself in the next couple thousand miles. I'm planning on buying a timing belt kit from BLAU ($270) and doing this closer to 95K(with a little help of course). Good to hear you are happy with their service. This is the first time I've been there.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

fs454 said:


> Just FYI i'm in your area and am good friends with the guys at Eurosport Performance in my hometown of Wakefield MA. They did my DSG change on my A3 for like $150 and are really, really awesome people to deal with, and they know their stuff.
> 
> http://www.eurosport-performance.com/
> Their phone is 339-219-6393
> ...


 Thats local to me as well, but 150 sounds too good to be true. The 6 quarts of DSG "fluid" plus filter is 120-130 alone. 

Is the 150 just labor, or did you get the "friends and family" price?


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

rdjr74 said:


> Now that's a coincidence! I think I gave your car priority yesterday. I originally was going to pick my car up yesterday but told them I would pick it up today. They sounded rather pleased to hear this. I think they were on a time crunch with other cars. They too mentioned the cam follower(which I also did about 20K ago). I'm experiencing a slight rough idle, not to noticeable but enough for me to start looking for the culprit. It's leading me to just go ahead and update the DV and the PCV myself in the next couple thousand miles. I'm planning on buying a timing belt kit from BLAU ($270) and doing this closer to 95K(with a little help of course). Good to hear you are happy with their service. This is the first time I've been there.


 My car is waiting on parts so maybe they were busy with other cars. Tell me if you have any issues with them doing the DSG service (I wouldn't expect they would).


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

dmorrow said:


> My car is waiting on parts so maybe they were busy with other cars. Tell me if you have any issues with them doing the DSG service (I wouldn't expect they would).


 Will keep you updated. Wish I could do this myself but that would mean I would have to invest in making the tool and buying the vag-com software which just isn't worth it to me considering I have no plans at all in modding the car.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Dubwerx does excellent work. 

They have been busy lately, I am thinking it is because show season just started. There was a big one last weekend that a lot of cinci Dub/ Audi guys went to. I have Dubwerx do all of my tuning. 

In addition to Dubwerx, you might want to contact Auto4N, they only work on Audi and Dub. I have had a lot of work done there and they always come through. Prices are pretty discounted and they do excellent work. Never had a problem with them. 

Also, Eurofixx is out on the East side. I think the owners name is Mike. They are one of the only other shops in Cicninnati that will do tuning on Audis. I have never had work done by these guys but I hear good things. They are recognized by Euromedian.net.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

rawaudi said:


> Dubwerx does excellent work.
> 
> They have been busy lately, I am thinking it is because show season just started. There was a big one last weekend that a lot of cinci Dub/ Audi guys went to. I have Dubwerx do all of my tuning.
> 
> ...


 I will consider Eurofixx. I was at a party and met one of their parents. I haven't decided who I will have do the DSG work. Is it difficult or just take the right tools?


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

Excellent and thanks for the additional locations! 

The dsg service does take a special tool that you could either make yourself or buy made. On top of that you have to access the cars computer with a vag-com or like to monitor the temperature. It has to be be filled at the correct temp. Then you have to let it drain a certain amount. It just sounds like more of a headache then anything and if you don't do it right then you could really be sol. On top if that you need software to monitor the temperature. It isn't cost worthy for me just for a dsg service. And then the tool that I would use twice maybe three times. 

Btw, I picked the car up yesterday, cost me 270, seems to be shifting much smoother. I talked with Adrian, nice guy and also said he could price me out parts for the timing belt, etc. service when I'm ready and pick up the parts from him. It'd be difficult to find a better price for this service.


----------



## fs454 (May 13, 2008)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Thats local to me as well, but 150 sounds too good to be true. The 6 quarts of DSG "fluid" plus filter is 120-130 alone.
> 
> Is the 150 just labor, or did you get the "friends and family" price?


 
It was about 6 months back, it may have been around $200 total for everything. I'll look for the bill in my glovebox when I go out to my car. I remember them scoring the fluid and filter for 97 bucks. 


http://www.germanautoparts.com/Audi/A3/Transmission/432/1 That's the DSG fluid. 5.5 quarts required for a filter change. The filter was cheap.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Quick question here: 

Is the DSG tranny fluid a clear odorless fluid? 

I had my DSG/TB 85k service done about a month ago. 2 weeks ago i had to go back to Audi because the hose from the turbo became loose, and also they did the mechatronic recall. 

2 days ago, I saw small droplets of clear/greasy fluid on my garage floor. not substantial amount, but 
it still an ominous sign.... I haven't seen since then... DSG seem okay.... 
Im' just hoping that that the bolt is not set properly and nothing else.. (is it underneath like the oil drain plug?) 
e


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes it is underneath like the oil plug and I do believe it is a clearer liquid.


----------

